

European carriers could block Internet ads for their own benefit - testrun
http://www.engadget.com/2015/05/15/eu-carriers-plan-block-google-ads/#continued

======
elmar
Google will probably force the use of secure and encrypted https, add-blockers
will not work on encrypted pages.

